# Basic closing costs Hawaii



## TJALB (Sep 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a general idea what closing costs should cost for a Hawaii resale week? Its been awhile since I purchased my 2 resale weeks in Hawaii but, it seems like closing fees were approximately $350.00 each and of course the resort transfer fee is in addition to the closing fees. I don't need a title search as I'm not paying that much for the deeded week.   I'm sure someone out in TUG land has a general idea what closing costs should be to close in Hawaii.  I realize Hawaii is a bit more expensive than in the mainland.  I was interested in a deeded week on another resale site, but the closing fees seemed quite high in comparison to what I paid for 2 separate resales here on TUG about 5 years ago. 
I would appreciate any advice anyone could give me.  Also, is it possible to do the paperwork myself and not use a closing company.  I once purchased a timeshare from a friend and did the paperwork myself.  I realize Hawaii has more rules and regulations and this might not be an option this time.  Thought the question might be worth asking though.  I don't mind doing the leg work myself if it will save me money.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 20, 2017)

I've sold Hawaii property for as little as $200 closing using LT Transfers, no escrow.

I've purchased from a full service realtor and paid $1000 with escrow.

If using escrow on Hawaii properties it has to be through a Hawaiian company, I've used Old Republic in Honolulu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJALB (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for the valuable information.  I will go forward with the resale purchase and I'm goin to use LT Transfers.  I checked online and they quote $250.00 which is very reasonable.  I'm not going to use a escrow company because I'm purchasing the TS for under $400.00 so it's not worth the escrow fee.  LT is less than half of what the other closing companies want for the transaction.  
Thank you!


----------

